# Vizio screen blinking/flashing



## hdossett (Jun 10, 2013)

My two and a half year old Vizio 55" TV, model E550VA, has a malfunction I am trying to get my head around. The symptom is a blinking or flashing screen, depending on your definition of the terms. During the power up sequence the VIZIO "screen saver" logo is moving around and the screen will black out for a time, one to three seconds, and come back for a second or two then black out again. This sequence continues with the "no signal" screen saver and on to the actual programming.

After removing the back cover I can see no visible signs of defects or indications of a bad component, i.e., no swollen capacitors, scorched spots, or holes burned in the solid state components. I would "assume" that a visible defect would render a permanent black screen, but not real sure.

I am sure it will have to have a board replaced, most likely the main board but am not sure. It could be the Power Supply board. I do not have the expertise to trouble shoot at the component level, but would have no trouble replacing components if I had an idea of the possible bad one.

In searching for a replacement MB, 715G3715-M01-000-004K, I found the same board with different part numbers compatible with the E550VA.

*CBPFTXACB5K01008*,
CBPFTXACB5K01009,
CBPFTXACB5K01010.

My board is the one in bold print. I again "assume" the other two would be compatible but again am not sure.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

Are you still seeking assistance?


----------



## hdossett (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes. I can change out the boards, but need a little guidance to figure out which one is most likely the problem.

H.


----------

